# on display



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Pretty cool. Reminds us of how far we've come.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

What kept that house from exploding into matchsticks? I see k&t and no arc fault breakers!
What I see is quality craftsmanship in a house with responsible owners through the years. Things like this make me appreciate the level of care the old timers put into a job. Part cabinet makers and part electrician. 
I don’t know if we have progressed or regressed really.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

readydave8 said:


> No longer in use, but homeowner worked around it while remodelling, I thought that showed excellent taste in decorating choices!



I just see a box with the words "Attached Thumbnail" under it. Can anyone send be a copy of the pix? [email protected] thanks


----------

